# Grandads old watch



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This is a CombineZM (free share ware) "focus" stack of 11 seperate images shot with a 90mm f2.5 Vivitar macro lens.

Click on the image to see the gallery where the individual pictues are located and you can check a much larger image of the watch too.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's the first and last photo in the "stack" just to give you an idea of what the software does for this type of photo. It would be impossible to capture any other way..










last:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty neat. I don't think I could get my tripod to stand still for that many shots without bumping it and knocking it out of kilter! 
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Mike, Ive done some of these handheld and had excellent results. The program has an alignment routine that does a pretty good job. Click on the top watch picture. That takes you to a gallery of several stack experiments. All but the watch where shot off hand..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

So, instead of trying to get everything in focus in one shot, you shoot several and selectively focus the subject. Sound right?

Your pics of the flower look outstanding.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You shoot several shots so that you cover all of the subject with an infocus portion of the frame. The CombineZM program (free shareware, really free) does the rest. It alligns, resizes and determines what's in focus and stacks them. It can also do any other kind of stack you might imagine. Weighted stacks, averages, etc. It even has an HDR type of routine that does some things similar to photomatix. Did I mention it's free?

Everything you might want to know about it out HERE.

The watch was a "focus stack" (did you look at the gallery pics?) and this is a simple stack of 3 images to put in the drops.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Geeze, this stuff is amazing. Really cool program


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I would really like to get me some of that. But I should probably get me a camera I can focus first.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Very impressive. Thanks for the info.

SH


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I love the way you lit it in such a way that there is no glare, and you can easily make out the intricasies of the inner mechanism. Very nice shot and processing, great job !!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I will not be lured by this...I will not be lured by this... 


Was this HDR as well? Contrast seems High?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

No HDR but CombineZM does have a dynamic range enhancer that gives results similar to Photomatix.. I just shot this in my mini macro light box with a remote flash in a diffuser (milk jug) directly above it..


----------

